# Build Process: Skervesen Swan 7



## Marty666 (Dec 12, 2018)

So, commissioned a build two weeks ago and wanted to document it as it goes along. 

Communication with the owner Jarek has been most pleasant, relatively quick and good feedback and suggestions, so far I couldn't be happier. I sent an idea for the inlay and I got the first Autocad draft a couple of days ago. 

Specs:

Shape: Swan 7
Scale: 25,5" straight
Body: swamp ash, bubinga middle layer, poplar burl top
Bridge: original Floyd 7
Color: Galaxy Burst on the blueish side, hoping they can nail this one. 


Neck: wenge/bubinga/wenge 5pc.
Fretboard: ebony
Inlay: tangent curve luminlay with a custom butterfly inlay around the 12th. Luminlay side dots.


Headstock: viper
Ivoroid neck and headstock binding.
Pickups: Alnico Nailbomb & Mule
World Domination Mod
Tuners: Hipshot locking
Case: flight case

Now for the longest wait of my life, first custom order so I'm in for quite a wait.

First update in about two weeks, will post pics when they trickle in!


----------



## Chr0nicConsumer (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds awesome dude, really excited to see your progress pictures! My Skervesen should be done some time next month (a Raptor 7, multiscale, NtB construction).

First update pictures took a while for me. I think maybe 6 weeks. The reason for this is, the first step is selecting the wood and gluing it together. There are some moments in the build where the wood needs to rest before they can work on it more, and I seem to recall it being towards the beginning of the build.

Also keep in mind the construction time is 7-9 months. They started my build in May, but I went for a neck through body multiscale instrument, so it's really gonna take 9 months. If you have a bolt on 25.5" yours will probably be done sooner!


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm just gonna assume it'll take at least 10 months, anything sooner is a bonus. Jarek told me about 4 weeks for the first update, whatever that may be, I assume gluing the neck. Paint seems to take a while as well judging by other build reports. 

Curious to see how yours turns out \m/! If mine is anywhere near as good as I hope it will a six string multiscale with a trem is next .


----------



## Velokki (Dec 13, 2018)

Marty666 said:


> I'm just gonna assume it'll take at least 10 months, anything sooner is a bonus. Jarek told me about 4 weeks for the first update, whatever that may be, I assume gluing the neck. Paint seems to take a while as well judging by other build reports.
> 
> Curious to see how yours turns out \m/! If mine is anywhere near as good as I hope it will a six string multiscale with a trem is next .


Do they actually do a multiscale with a trem?


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 13, 2018)

Velokki said:


> Do they actually do a multiscale with a trem?



Yeah, saw one with the mammoth Kahler trem which I don't like, but they also made one with a t4m Strandberg-esque trem which is much more subtle.


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 14, 2018)

Cool, faster then I anticipated, the neck is glued


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing how it progresses.

Considering a Skervesen 7 as well myself, curious what made you pull the trigger? Do you have a feeling you won't be looking at any of your other guitars the same ever again?


----------



## Chr0nicConsumer (Dec 14, 2018)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Nice! Looking forward to seeing how it progresses.
> 
> Considering a Skervesen 7 as well myself, curious what made you pull the trigger? Do you have a feeling you won't be looking at any of your other guitars the same ever again?





This is a short documentary they recently released. Watch it, enjoy the guitar porn, check out the Skervesen facebook + instagram, then cry because now you want a Skervesen.
The stuff they've been putting out this year has been ridiculously good looking. Only guitars this year that have impressed me this much are Aristides.


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 14, 2018)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Nice! Looking forward to seeing how it progresses.
> 
> Considering a Skervesen 7 as well myself, curious what made you pull the trigger? Do you have a feeling you won't be looking at any of your other guitars the same ever again?



You know, my old man died last year and my mom sold their house for something smaller, me and my sis got something from the proceeds.

So I went looking for someone to build me a guitar to remember him by (the inlay will be something special, Jarek is going to make something really meaningful to me).

He was a woodworker, so I was looking for guys that get creative, a head turner of a guitar, beautiful original shape, great color. And Google came up with the Swan posted above and I just fell in love instantly. Friends of mine talked about Skervesen quite a lot and had only good things to say about them so I took a gamble. PRS Private Stock was out of the question financially (I have a stunning Wood Library Custom 24 that is nothing short of amazing), I really want a 7 again and that shape just speaks to me from the get go.

Contact with Jarek was really nice and he was so cool about the whole thing despite my OCD about this important build, so here we are. The 12% off Black Friday deal pulled me over the line ultimately.

And I'm sooooo looking forward to open that case for the first time


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 17, 2018)

AutoCAD for the inlays. Don't mind the colors, dots will be luminlay, butterfly in pearl.


----------



## Defyantly (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks great man!! Beautiful backstory and a beautiful guitar as a reminder! Cant wait to see the finished profuct!


----------



## thedonal (Dec 21, 2018)

That really looks gorgeous. 

I'm starting to keep an eye on Skerveson guitars. Well outside my budget right now, but if I ever went 8 string, I think it'd be a Swan for me.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 21, 2018)

Marty666 said:


> You know, my old man died last year and my mom sold their house for something smaller, me and my sis got something from the proceeds.
> 
> So I went looking for someone to build me a guitar to remember him by (the inlay will be something special, Jarek is going to make something really meaningful to me).
> 
> ...



That's a really cool way to remember your pops, good on ya 

Yeah I've heard just nothing but good stuff from ppl who've dealt with Skervesen. Dealing with pros who have a good attitude going, that to me is a big decision criteria if i'm going to be dropping thousands into a custom and it's one that's really pulling me towards them too. I hear ya about the OCD part, i'd imagine considering it as a tribute to your pops that you need it come out just right.

Did you play a Skervesen before you decided to go through with the order? That to me is the one thing i'm trying to do before I go for it but I can't find one here locally.


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 21, 2018)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Did you play a Skervesen before you decided to go through with the order? That to me is the one thing i'm trying to do before I go for it but I can't find one here locally.



Nope, that's about the only thing that scares me a little bit. I like the looks, I like the sound, everybody that HAS played them had good things to say but the bottom line is I don't know . BUT, my only experience I have with a 7 was an Ibanez Universe I owned briefly almost 20 years ago so I figured I'm gonna have to get to grips with a 7 anyway so I have virtually no reference to the neck anyway. It'll be all new to me so I'm not bothered by preference or preconceptions like I would with a 6. And even on a 6 I find my way around a whole scale of profiles, as long as the fretwork is impeccable. Sharp frets are pretty much the only real turn off. So if they nail that I think I'm good .


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 13, 2019)

Update, fretboard cut and the inlays CNC'd


----------



## Isurez (Feb 13, 2019)

I will receive poplar burl delivery really soon.  Going to pick some crazy top for this project.


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 13, 2019)

Isurez said:


> I will receive poplar burl delivery really soon.  Going to pick some crazy top for this project.



Can't wait to see some!!!


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 13, 2019)

Isurez said:


> Going to pick some crazy top for this project.



Upped to a High Grade recently so really excited to see how crazy it can get. If you get in anything like this I'll soil myself :


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2019)

This is gonna be sick.


----------



## Isurez (Feb 14, 2019)

Marty666 said:


> Upped to a High Grade recently so really excited to see how crazy it can get. If you get in anything like this I'll soil myself :
> View attachment 67022


Gonna try my best to get something similar.


----------



## Anquished (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh man I can't believe I've only just found this, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 14, 2019)

Anquished said:


> Oh man I can't believe I've only just found this, can't wait to see it finished!



You and me both man haha. Interesting experience, not having instant buyers satisfaction....


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 19, 2019)

Isurez said:


> Gonna try my best to get something similar.



I wouldn't be opposed to something like these either by the way, man these are WILD. So anxious to see some haha.


----------



## Marty666 (Feb 21, 2019)

12th fret inlay filled.


----------



## Defyantly (Feb 22, 2019)

^^^Looks great! quality inlay work!^^^


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Feb 25, 2019)

That inlay looks amazing! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Sweet! And if it helps, I've played a Swan 7 and it's maybe the most comfortable 7 string I've ever played. The weird shape body is really ergonomic, especially for sitting in the classic position. And the curves and bevels all fit nicely around how you sit. 

Sounded fucking mean too


----------



## DickyTripleD (Feb 27, 2019)

Definitely following this...


----------



## Marty666 (Apr 11, 2019)

Update time, picked my top. I wanted a 1-piece, flamed and swirly burl top to accentuate the organic Swan shape and I really feel this one will look fantastic once it is stained and glossed to bring out the depth. Spectacular piece of wood.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Marty666 (Aug 9, 2019)

Stain applied, the gloss will make the color even deeper. They NAILED what I asked for .


----------



## Defyantly (Aug 9, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Marty666 (Aug 12, 2019)

Insulator coat for the clear


----------



## Defyantly (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice color!


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ready to finish the build if it weren't for the Floyd that hasn't come in yet...Man, I've never wanted to have something in my hands as bad as this.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 12, 2019)

Imagines the guitar being sold as-is just a body made of tape hahaha

Can't wait to see the finished product. I have a Shoggie on the way myself.


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 12, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Imagines the guitar being sold as-is just a body made of tape hahaha
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product. I have a Shoggie on the way myself.



Haha, at this point I think I'ld take the tape-guitar . Usually years fly by but the last 12 months were anguish . What are you having built spec-wise? Build updates from others always pull me through the wait.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 12, 2019)

Marty666 said:


> Haha, at this point I think I'ld take the tape-guitar . Usually years fly by but the last 12 months were anguish . What are you having built spec-wise? Build updates from others always pull me through the wait.



I've actually forgotten and it's only been a few months. lol
I think it's a swamp ash? multi-scale 7. Red burl top. All wenge neck (3-piece). Tangent luminlay fretboard inlays. Macassar ebony fretboard?
I'm having the contoured edges specially handled. I don't like natural edges much (like everything dark and woody) so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 21, 2019)

Assembly time . Only thing Skerv forgot were the camo covers on the pups, working that out with them now. Otherwise think it's jawdropping .


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2019)

That looks awesome! It might look better the way it is now?

I'm strongly considering ordering a Raptor 9 next year; need to go back and read this thread.


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 21, 2019)

cardinal said:


> That looks awesome! It might look better the way it is now?
> 
> I'm strongly considering ordering a Raptor 9 next year; need to go back and read this thread.



They are actually starting to grow on me big time, they suit the Floyd. Asked them to take a pic with a pair of camo covered pups next to these to make up my mind.


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 23, 2019)

Skerv sent me some pictures with the camo covers next to these and I really feel they would be too much. So happy accident that turned out great, an accident they would have been happy to correct I must add. Hope to have it soon and make a NGD thread . If it plays like it looks it'll be quite a treat


----------



## chopeth (Nov 24, 2019)

Beautiful, I'm also waiting for a Skerv, but a stock one, nothing so flashy. The only thing I'd be scared is not liking the pups, plus in a multiscale axe. I think you chose Abombs. I hated Cbombs with a passion first time I grabbed them.


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 24, 2019)

chopeth said:


> Beautiful, I'm also waiting for a Skerv, but a stock one, nothing so flashy. The only thing I'd be scared is not liking the pups, plus in a multiscale axe. I think you chose Abombs. I hated Cbombs with a passion first time I grabbed them.



Yup, A-bomb in the bridge, Mule in the neck. Know I like the Mule, haven't played a Nailbomb yet. If I don't like it there are plenty of options, especially easy with the straight scale! The new Silo sounds like a great pup.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 24, 2019)

Fantastic work,but dam that unstained floyd cavitiy would start my ocd ticking lol


----------



## Marty666 (Nov 24, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Fantastic work,but dam that unstained floyd cavitiy would start my ocd ticking lol



Haha, I really can imagine but I actually like it. And getting the stain identical on two different species of wood would be quite a challenge I imagine. They do painted cavities though I think, pretty sure I saw some.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 25, 2019)

Marty666 said:


> Yup, A-bomb in the bridge, Mule in the neck. Know I like the Mule, haven't played a Nailbomb yet. If I don't like it there are plenty of options, especially easy with the straight scale! The new Silo sounds like a great pup.



Great, I'm looking forward to reading your review


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 23, 2019)

Last shot before it got sent out to me last weekend, should be a NGD tomorrow. 13 months to the day!

Getting something for Xmas after all


----------



## Marty666 (Dec 24, 2019)

It has arrived, NGD thread here:

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-skervesen-swan-7.339624/


----------

